# Im looking to start a new fan fic



## Eoph_dono (Jan 16, 2007)

i want to start a new fan fic (my first one on narutofan.com) but i dont want to post anything until i get some feed back from you guys on what you want here are some of the pairings i have been thinking of 

1. naruanko(humor)
2. naru female bijju (i know it has been done but i want to see wat could happen)
3. kakanko
4. naruten

i want to see which one you guys want befor i start a project(i will probobly be able to post most nights but wont bother if no one looks at them)

i realy want to wright one for you guys for all of the fics you have posted 
and for you who dont post and just suck the life from the forums then F#C& you jk i want to entertain you 

hope to try out my comedy on you guys hope you enjoy

now tell me what to wright about or i will kill you all  

jk


----------



## Pugthug (Jan 16, 2007)

Surprise us!


----------



## Kyon (Jan 16, 2007)

Naruanko would be awesome. I'm wondering just how you could pull that off.

Then again, I'm writing a TentenXYondaime fic so I shouldn't be talking


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 16, 2007)

I would like to see naruanko, female fox.  I, in my fic, will do a AnkoxSargent Johnson pairing from Halo.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 16, 2007)

*IT HAS BEEN DECIDED*

ok the first one that was picked was naruanko so im going to try this alittle different then i had hoped... lets see...
im going to start it after naruto returns home ... pls dont flame me or yell at my spelling as i suck at it

Key
_'naruto thinking or talking to his little freind'_

*'kuybi talking in his head'*

"normal talking"

Prolouge

naruto returned home after his 2 and 1/2 years of training with Jiriaya he was told about his father the Yodimine hokage and was given the keys to his house. after his reunions with his freinds had finished he went to seek out some place where he could think

*outside of training area 44 "Forest of Death"*

_'hard to belive it has been 2 and a half years since i was here last'_

* 'hey kit dont be all reminisent like this it dosnt fit with your personality'*

_'would you mind your own bussness you stupid fox'_

Naruto was outside training area 44 reminising about the first time they had incountered Orochimaru durring the chunin exams he was preparing to return to his home with on teal drive (yes i will be using alot of speculas ideas he is my FF idols think gia-lee without hugging and genjuitsu(yes another of speculas ideas back to story)) when he saw somthing inbetween two oak trees in full bloom acorns just starting to bud. as he aproched it he realized it was the second examiner from the chunin exams, Anko. she was eating a plate of dango  and throwing the skewers at the tree across from her making it into a konha leaf symbol. he was about to call out to her when he heard a slight sobing noise comming from where she sat.

_'i didnt know anko-san had normal emotions... i wonder why she is crying'_

*'kit when you have been alive as long as i have nothing supprises you oh, and by the way kit all human's have emotions no matter how dulled you of all people should know this'*

_'i know baka fox, i know'_

as naruto approched the sobbing jounin she suddenly stopped and turned arround looking at naruto with dry eyes

_'she is good at hiding her emotions if i didnt know better i would think she lives behind a mask as i do'_

*'i wouldnt be supprised kit you remember the chunin exams she acted just like a certain blonde hyperactive ninja i know'*

_'Oi fox just keep your opinions to yourself until i ask for them ok'_

*'what ever kit you see if you can survive five seconds in the real world without my input'*

_'shut it'_

the whole conversation had taken less then a second and anko was had no idea what had just taken place

"Oi who are you"

"Really anko-san that hurts, I know im not the most memerable of your pupils but i thought you would remember me after our little incedent" naruto said as he pointed to a point on his cheek

sudenly a look of realization dawned on anko's face and she let out a little "ha" as she remembered the time she had gave the little blonde ninja a scare with a kunai apparently aimed at his head which just grazed his cheek but still drew blood

"ahhh now i remember" said the purple headed jounin "you were the annoying blonde who constantly was shouting and saying he was the strongest"

"Thats it you remember, even if it is in a harsh way"

*'Oi kit look at that rack'*

naruto temporarialy lost control of his eyes causing them to shift towards anko's chest

_'Damn you stupid fox why did you have to do that?'_

unfortunatly for naruto anko noticed this shift in his eyes and raised her eyebrows but said nothing. naruto was thankful thinking she thought that she imagined the slight eye movement.

"Anko-san what were you just crying about"

he noticed a mixture of emotions on her face most promenent was sadness and ...lonleyness? he didnt think anko cared about being alone from the way she acted

*'kit when will you take a hint you were the one who said she lived behind a mask she is just like you and you feel lonleyness dont you?'*

_'i guess your right...'_

he went back to his conversation with anko after this breif exchange with his "inner demon" 

"i wasnt crying naruto-kun"

"i heard you crying anko-san it is one of the gifts of having one of these" said naruto as he pointed at his stomach

"naruto-kun i have one of thoughs to" said anko only she pointed to her stomach and finished with "everyone dose but this dosnt effect hearing baka"

naruto sighed and said "Anko-san im not a child anymore i know about the kuybii so dont play dumb with me, all people at or over the jounin lvl know about it"

anko looked suprised with the ease at which naruto discussed his "little freind" 

"Naruto-kun you know that that is a S class secret right? you shouldnt talk about it in public."

"well then anko-chan why dont we go to my house to talk about it?"

*'smooth kit real smooth im starting to gain some respect for you'*

_'thanks but i dont want your opinion on this, we are just going as freinds and comrads i dont think she is going to want to be with a teenager'_

*'i wouldnt be to sure about that kit, people who havnt been deflowered are much sought after and im sure anko isnt going to leave you at 'freind''*

_'SHUT UP STUPID FOX'_

naruto was awakened from his little talk with his beast side by anko talking

"Naruto-kun that sounds nice, i hope you have some dango at your house"

"Sorry anko-san, but we can pick some up along the way"

"its a date then"

naruto blushed at this but not very much as they headed into town and back towards teal drive 
________________________________________________
first chapter compleat what do you guys think so far? 
sorry it was so short just thought i would give you a little taste 

pls keep reading


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 16, 2007)

*Art work*

ok i realy want to get some feed back for this after all it is my first one released to the public 
_*CONSTRUCTIVE CRITISIZEM ONLY PLS*_


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 17, 2007)

*Start of chapter two*

*Walking through town*

as naruto and anko walked through town headed towards the dango shop and teal drive the other inhabitents of konha gave them quizical looks.

"see that, looks like that 'demon' has found him self a mature freind"

"hope anko-san takes it easy on him looks like she roped herself an x-toy in"

"Nar-Naruto-kun why are you walking with Anko-san"

Hinata had approched naruto and anko as they walked towards the shop that sold the oh so tasty skewered snack. she was wondering what naruto was doing with that strange purple haired woman.

"We're on a date!!!" exclaimed naruto with a joking fox like grin unfortunitaly for him hinata couldnt take the 'joke'

"Na-Naruto-kun you just reached 16 and you are going out with 
a-Anko-san? a-arent you a-a little young for her??" Hinata was turning Brighter and brighter red as she spoke and soon she turned a deep crimson befor passing out from the mental stress.

"Hinata-chan? hinata?" naruto tried shaking the poor overly stressed Huuga to wake her up befor being stopped by Neji

"Naruto-san, what are you doing to Hinata-sama?" asked the scarry white eyed boy, 

"Hey Neji-kun, i was just trying to wake her up she sort of fainted after i joked about going out with anko-chan" said naruto as he rubed the back of his head and shined his fox-like grin "i guess she thought we were actualy dating instead of just getting somthing to eat"

Neji sighed and picked up the still unconcous hinata and then spoke 

"whatever Naruto-san im just going to take her home to see if we can wake her up, siyanara naruto-san, anko-san."

and with that Neji ran off with a tomato faced hinata in his arms. Naruto went back to talk with anko but befor he could he noticed the same slip of her mask, she temporaraly showed her saddness and lonelyness. Naruto kept this to himself as he grabbed her hand and led her on.

"come on Anko-chan lets continue on with our date" with that anko brightened visibly 

"Hia Naruto-_kun_ lets get going somone has got to eat thoughs sticky balls..."

this was an acword moment for both naruto and anko as just then kuybi decided it would be a good idea to talk now

*'Oi kit you heard her take her home for some delicius sticky balls'*

_'... I HATE YOU, BAKA, HENTAI, KEEP YOUR FILTHY MOUTH SHUT!!!...damn fox'_

both anko and naruto blushed profusly after that comment and continued the rest of the way in silence.

*The "sticky ball" shop*

"Oi anko-chan what do you want? i'll order it to go"

"Three plates should be good for the two of us... i had some over at the oak trees"

Naruto raised an eyebrow " 'some' i would say atleast three plates"

Anko playfuly punched Naruto on the shoulder after he had said it "hey hey hey i wouldn't talk about eating to much if i was you, i heard you can tuck away over ten bowls of ramen."

"Oi... leave the ramen out of it" sulked naruto when anko finished talking

Anko laughed at this and soon after thier order was ready, they picked it up and naruto started walking in the direction of teal drive. Anko was supprised at this as only the very rich clans in konha could afford property on that street, Naruto explained to her how he had aquired a house there.

"so because i am the son of the Yondaime hokage i inheareted his house. i havent realy been there much infact this will only be my second night."

"Wow. i knew you looked like the Yondaime but i never thought you could be his son..."

now she noticed  that she had struck a nerve in naruto. 

"Im tiered of people underestimating me, even when there is proof that i am strong. that is why i must follow my fathers legacy and become the next hokage."

Anko looked at naruto with new found respect, this kid no man had the strength to follow in his dreams... maby she could follow hers, maby she could trust people again, maby she could trust this boy.

"Im sorry Naruto-kun you're right maby you are strong" _and maby you can become hokage_
________________________________
end of part 1 of chapter 2
hope you guys liked it ill try to post the rest a little later


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 17, 2007)

Niiiice ! i love it!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 17, 2007)

Not bad, i really like it.  Although, there are some mistakes with grammer.  I'll be glad to fix it for you in future chapters.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 17, 2007)

*chapter 2 part 2*

*Teal Drive/Yondaime's house*

as they reached Naruto's new house (the Yondaime's old house) he took out his key which was made out of a silver-gold aloy with a swirl symbol etched into its surface, anko's eyes widened at the sight of it but she said nothing. when he opened they door he could hear her gasp when she saw what was inside.

"You like?."

"I love it!" exclaimed anko

anko whistled and steped inside compleatly forgeting about the food they had bought. naruto laughed and set the bag on the counter as anko turned in circles admiring the buitiful house naruto had just aquiered

the walls were of hard oak and the floors were made of cherry timber. on the walls hung a portrait of the Yondaime and his butiful wife. she was blonde like with blue eyes and a chest to Rival Tsunade's. she was wearing a purple dress embroidered with gold around the hem. the kitchen was in the room on the left and had a earthen-tiel floor. The cabinets were made from beach wood and had plenty of china and other cooking wear, none of it was to fancy but it was still good all the same. further in the house on the right was a small siting room with stairs leading up to what anko was sure were the bed-rooms.

naruto called over to anko to come sit down and got out the carefuly wraped plates of the deliciouse treat

"Hey Anko-chan come in here i just took out the food!"

"Hia Naruto-kun i'll be right there."

Anko took one more look at the portraite of naruto's dead parents befor comming into the kitchen to eat

"Naruto-kun your mother and father looked so happy in that portrait, and im sure they would be very proud of how you turned out.

"Eh... sure lets just enjoy this ikidakimasu"

naruto and anko both reached at the plate(dont worry im not going to throw one of thoughs"there hands met on the skewer and they blushed" things) and each picked one up.

"Eh.. Anko-chan try to resist your habit of throwing the used skewers into the wood oposite you ok? i just got this house."

Anko gave a little chuckle befor sticking the whole skewer into her mouth and slowly pulling it out taking the colorful balls of food off one at a time. of course narutos fox decided now would be a very good time to throw out a comment

*'Oi kit, take a look at that huh realy puts images in your head dosnt it'*

the kuybi dicided to give naruto a quick image shift befor he could put up his mental bariers

_'OH FOR KAMI'S SAKE KEEP YOUR FANTASYS OUT OF MY HEAD!!! i dont need to see her fully naked doing THAT to me'_

*'kit'*

_'What'_ snaped naruto back at the fox

*'in the version i put in your head she was wearing a bra and panties'*

_'shut up'_

Anko opened her eyes in time to see the redness disapearing from naruto's face after his talk with kuybi but acted as if she didnt notice. luckly for naruto she was begining to have conversations like that with her 'wild side' and so she decided not to point naruto's out just yet.

"Hey naruto-kun?"

"Yeah?"

"Why did you ask me over here?"

"Ummm... i realy dont know i guess i just wanted to ask you what you were crying about."

"Oh... that, it was nothing realy, im fine. infact i think this helped alot naruto-kun"

"hehe... i have that efect on people" said naruto as he rubbed the back of his head and closed his eyes in a toothy grin

Anko took this moment to make her move and made sure naruto saw that she had pulled out a bottle of sake

"NANI???, why did you take that out you know i cant drink for 3 more years" 

to this Anko gave a little chuckle and poured herself a very large glass of the sour smelling liquid

"Who says im going to share Baka? this is all for me"

"Are you sure you can finish that off in one night? im pretty sure even Tsunade would have trouble with that"

the bottle wasnt exactly the smallest bottle of sake in the world... infact it was about the size of a big wine bottle, but Anko had a secret, the bottle was filled with nothing but a liquid that smelled like sake. this was Ankos secret to how she was going to force naruto to let her spend the night (no sex sorry) she had been kicked out of her apartment after her landlord had seen her accidentaly activate her curse mark and she needed a place to stay. she was planing on staying outside incase her mark activated again but then naruto had been so hospitibal she decided she would stay with him.

"Is that a challenge?" asked anko "well then your on" and in seemingly notime had downed the entire bottle and then proceded to do a fake drunken belch and promptly fell over backwards.

luckyly for her naruto was fast after spending so much time with Jiriaya(correct me pls  ) constent  drunken knockouts and cought her chair befor it hit the ground. and then proceded to pick her up and put her on the couch.

"i knew i shouldnt have let her drink that entire bottle... she is going to be very angry in the morning."

and with that he walked upstairs. little did he know that anko was now fully alert and quietly listening to hear which room he went into. she heard him enter a room directly above her and then waited until she was sure he was asleep. after she was certain there was no chance of him waking she got up and headed upstairs to his room. she opened the door quietly and snuck in striping down to her undergarments and then slowly krept into his bed(still no sex) 

as she tried to keep down her heart beat and get to sleep she heared whispering and wimpering comming from the dark sleeping mass next to her

"please stop, please, i dont want to get hurt im sorry im alive i cant help it... im sorry... im sorry"

this made anko catch her breath and then once she got over the initial shock crawled closer to naruto. she wraped her milky toned arms and wraped them around his torso while letting her hair fall down and mix with his she then pressed her body closer to his feeling him react to the warmth of her body by pushing himself back and closer to her. she started to whisper into his ear consoling him.

"Its ok, its ok, ill be here for you ill never let you go, your ok your not going to be hurt while im holding you"

soon he calmed and fell asleep and she fell asleep to the sound of his breathing
_______________________________
end of part 2
got a bit hotter this section didn't it?  well see you all in a little bit
ok so it is a little smaller then well... average


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 17, 2007)

Good, btw, its spelled Jiriaya.  Are we going to have sex in here?


----------



## Kage no Karai (Jan 17, 2007)

...I like it so far...<.<


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 17, 2007)

*Naruto Chapter 2 part 3*

Ok lets see if i can wrap this up in one section... need more god this is harder then i thought___________________
Naruto woke up to the blinding glare of the sun noticing the fact that he was wraped with somthing and thinking it was the blankets he was about to shake them off and jump out of bed as he did every morning when a voice in his head stoped him

*'Oi kit you're supposed to be a ninja dont you know to take notice of your surroundings?'*

_'watcha talking about fox?'_

*'that was a horrible cliche' naruto anyways look at your chest'*

_'NANI!!!!'_

good thing for naruto he didnt shout that as anko was still draped around him and as far as he knew she had a hangover.

_'shit this is not good'_

*'its ok kit you didnt loose 'it' last night'*

_'how do you know?'_

*'i have access to all of your sences and i dont sleep when you sleep*

_'ok i just hope you arent yanking my chain'_

*'i can garenty that the only one yanking your chain last night was you'*

_'SHUT UP'_

after this breif exchange between him and the kuybi anko woke up. befor she said good morining she remembered that she was supposed to be hungover and instead of saying what she longed to say she just groaned using this to her advangage she arched her back pressing her body onto his even harder knowing he wouldnt push her away because that wasnt the way naruto was. 

"ugg what happened last night... why am i halph naked and in your bed?" 

"you got into my bed last night after getting drunk off of that huge bottle of sake"

_how could he know i got in bed with him? wait remember he put me on the couch and he didnt get drunk so he knows it wasnt his fault._

"why did you look worried?"

"OH nothing" said anko as she sweat droped "i was just worried that you might have taken me or somthing while i was asleep but i know you wouldnt do that... would you?"

*'ha kit she seems to be just as smooth as you'*

_'shut it im talking with Anko-chan now not you'_

"Naruto?"

"oh, hey, hey, i would never take you... againsed your will" he said as he got up facing away from her

*smooth*

_shut it_

"hmm naruto could you keep it down a bit my head sort of hurts"

and with that anko adjusted herself so she was compleatly facing naruto with her arms crossed pushing her chest up and her legs on either side of her leaving her medium thong exposed and aiming at him. Naruto turned around and saw this and got a mild nose bleed from it so he went off into the bathroom. 

_hook line and sinker_ thought anko as she slowly got dressed and waited for naruto downstairs _now all i have to do is sit like that and he will see that image

naruto having fixed his nose bleed went down stairs to get anko some coffe but what he found confused him. anko was sitting at the table waiting for the coffe to finish brewing.

*'Oi kit i dont think she is hung over at all'*

'yeah your right usualy when Jiriaya wakes up after drinking he is all pissy and slow if she was realy hung over she would still be upstairs in bed'

*'looks like you are finaly starting to think like a ninja kit ill leave the rest of the deductions up to you'*

'whatever fox'

Anko just realized that naruto had seen her so she tried to act like she was hungover

"UGG my head"

"Drop the act Anko"

"huhhh?"

"i know you arent hungover, you didnt even get drunk last night now that i think about it, it was all an act. what were you trying to gain by it? have you come to try and finish what the other villagers started?."

the last question naruto asked was the most heart breaking she could hear. naruto thought that she had come to kill him, she had prommised to protect him last night and she would.

"Naruto i didnt come to kill you"

"then why did you fake being drunk?"

"To spend the night here"

*'nice going kit'*

'i realy hate you'

*'i hate you to kit'*

now anko was crying again which was very uncharicteristic of her. 

"N-Na-naruto-kun i would-d never hurt yo-you." she sobed, naruto wary of another trick didnt expect the next part of what she had to say
"We are similar" she said tears already starting to dry " we both have seals that set us appart" with that she took of her shirt and focused sum chakra into the back of her neck where the cursed seal was temporaraly revealing it from the genjuitsu Tsunade had placed on it " no one has loved me accept for hokage-sama after the fact that this became public knowledge and like your seal it became forbiden to discuss it with children. no one remembers why they hate me but they do, and the two people that i had loved have abandond me. one by a crule choice and the other by the hand of the first."

Naruto couldnt help but feel sorry for Anko, after all he knew what it was like growing up with a seal that separated you from everyone else. he subconciusly grabed his stomach in memory of the demon inside of him.

"Anko-chan why did you trick me into letting you spend the night couldnt you just have me come over to your place or... why do you look so upset"

*'very tactful'*

'SHUT IT'

"i got kicked out from my apartment the other night... because..."

"you lost control of the seal?" naruto finished for her

"Yeah"

"im sorry, you can stay with me if you want"

"oh.. i dont want to intrude" said anko as she got into the sitting position from the morning

"oh not at all i wouldnt mind somone else arround the house... it dose get pretty lonley in this big house at..." he got a slight nose bleed at the thought

"Night?" she finished for him

the nose bleed continued so he went up to the bathroom to clean it up

anko smiled to herself she finaly had somone to love someone to share love with she was hoping this would be the begining of a long and hott relationship. 
____________________________
Chapter 2 done   
Hope you all enjoy reading it as much as I ejoyed wrighting it_


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks for all the positive feed back you guys yeah i know i mess up with grammer and stuff. whenever you see mistakes pls point them out I hope you guys continue to read them.  i promis sex somewhere in chapter 3... if i can fit it in maby a bit of pity sex from naruto or apology sex from anko tell me what you guys think


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 17, 2007)

*chapter 3 part 1*

*In Narutos kitchen*

_'Oi fox i need to talk with you about somthing'_

*'ohh... dose little kit need some advice? perhaps about a certain purple headed jounin with a nice rack'*

_'shut it i just need to ask you... did you ever have a girlfreind?'_

*'hahahaha kit you amuse me to no end, if you must know then i'll tell you, i did have a mate at one point but then i was forced into a certain new- born child'*

_'Hey its your problem, you are the one who attacked our village'_

*'well whatever if you want to know how it feels ill give you just a taste of the emotions involved'*

sudenly a flow of emotions hit him like a ton of bricks. it was ammazing and it felt like nothing he had ever felt befor full of happyness and anticipation, pleasure and pure ecstacy, then just as suddenly every thing changed he was in utter saddness and fear, 

*'that is what a beening wrenched from your lovers embrace put in another word in another demention and then being attacked from all sides then having your soul wrenched from your body'*

naruto held in his breath when he heard this and actualy started to feel sorry for his prisoner until he looked up at his fathers portrait bringing back his feelings of annoyance toward the fox

_'thanks for that fox now i know also i dont plan on being brought into another demention anytime soon'_

at that moment Anko walked in and saw naruto looking up at his fathers portrait. naruto had given her a spair key so she could let herself in now that she was living with him. the godaime hokage had given naruto a two week break after comming home (the break was manditory and she had given an express command forbiding him from joining his freinds on missions) and he was only on his fourth day. Anko was looking forward to comming home to someone who actualy cared about what happened to her on her mission. 

"ANKO-CHAN!!!" shouted naruto as he jumped towards her to embrace her in a huge hug "I was getting so bored i wish i could have gone with you"

Anko smiled and and blushed a little as she kissed naruto on the lips, after about halph a minute they pulled apart smiling and breathing a little heavyer.

"THAT felt good." stated naruto

"what? have you never kissed anyone before naruto-kun?"

"Umm.. well.."naruto reminiced about the time he had accidentaly kissed sasuke  but decided to not to count that "no not realy..."

"'Not realy'? dose that mean you did kiss somone once?"

"yeah sasuke but it was an accident"

"OH..." anko thought about making a sasuke is gay joke but decided againsed it seeing as naruto might still miss his old freind

naruto noticed the look on anko's face and he could read the emotion it showed he knew she stopped herself from making a joke and gave her a slight nod indicating he thanked her. this emotional moment was broken by naruto's stomach growling 

"Oi naruto-kun i think your little freind is trying to excape"

"Ha i was waiting for you to come home before i went out for lunch, Ramen sound good to you?"

"Uhgg you and your Ramen..." 

"its like you and your Dango"

"ok ok lets head out then"

*At Ichiruka's(know it is spelt wrong) ramen shop*

"Oi naruto-kun looks like you got yourself a date there"

"Thats right old man(looking up jap version tonight) me and anko-chan are going out"

the stand owner raised an eyebrow at this but decided not to comment, after all Anko was one of the scariest jounin around, but for naruto's defence she did have a nice body

"what'll it be naruto-kun?"

"Four bowls of miso pork ramen with a boiled egg for me and..."

"one bowl for me to please" even though ramen wasn't her favorite food she decided she needed to learn to like it seeing as she was going out with the boy who ate ramen for breakfast, lunch, and dinner

"ok five miso pork ramen's comming up"

with that he began to prepare the ramen when he finnished naruto and anko ate in silence befor paying and heading back to naruto's house

_'that was the first time i felt uncomfortable while eating ramen what is going on?'_

*'well the only things you and Anko have in common you cant talk about in public so you two realy couldnt talk that whole meal incase anyone over heard you'*

_'heh maby your right fox'_

*'am i ever wrong'*

_'all the time baka'_

*'whatever'*

after that little talk with his kyuubi (  ) naruto decided to speed up so that he and anko could talk more(dont worry that isnt all thier going to do this chapter) he grabbed anko by the hand and started jogging to his house. Anko took this the wrong way and blushed at the scenario that played through her mind.

"Come on Anko-chan lets get moving"

"Why the sudden rush naruto-kun?"

"the only things we have in common we cant talk about in public so lets get back to my house"

Anko found herself a little disheartened by this but soon recovered herself 

"ok ok just slow down a little i need to catch up you cant drag me the whole way that would just look weired to the people looking out their windows"

"scince when did you get all self-conscious? I thought you realy didnt care what people thought about you. I mean your dating and sleeping (no sex) with a fifteen year old"

Anko blushed at this and naruto continued to pull her towards the house. once they got there he opened the door and they went inside.Naruto sat on the couch and patted the spot next to him. anko chuckled a little and sat down next to naruto. this teenager had warmed her heart and made her appreciate life a lot more, he was sweet, niave, and care free and tonight she was going to take him for her own(yes sex now). 

naruto and anko talked until 7PM. they talked about life with thier seals, old missions, and the events in konha for the last 2.5 years. at 7 naruto heated up some water and made instant ramen.

_'not exactly the best dinner befor i take him but eh he loves the stuff maby it will put him in the mood'_ thought anko hungerly(<mistake)

after they had eaten and threw away the empty ramen cups naruto got up Yawning, he had been training all day and was just about ready to have a very early night (yeah 7:30 is to early but i need this for the story)

"hhhahhh(<yawn) goodnight anko-chan i think im going to hit the sac early"

_'i think ill hit your sac early to'_ thought anko licking her lips. naruto, who was already upstairs, didn't see the segestive gesture anko made. anko waited a little while until naruto started to fade into sleep then went upstairs to claim her prize.

"naruto-kun? naruto-kun are you awake?" whispered anko

"mrhrmmmrrr" moaned naruto

_'quickly, now while he is still halph asleep i got to get to work on him'_


*Spoiler*: __ 



Anko moved in, stripping herself down to her tiny bra and thong then krept in bed with him wraping her arms around him. he sighed alittle and went to turn arround and kiss her but when he faced her she just smiled very mischivously showing all her teeth and moved her hands down his back and to his ass, _nice and tight_ she thought as she pulled him closer, kissing him as she draged him in. his eyes widened and then slowly closed in pure pleasure his member widening and growing as they rubbed againsed eachother. she rolled him over and underneath her and then grining got to work on him. she reached behind her back and removed her bra, naruto smiled at this quickly blocking the _hentai kitsune_ from destracting him from this. she brought her waist up towards his grining face, he lifted his head placing his teeth around the rim of her panties and she pulled away leaving them in his mouth. Naruto spat them out and closed his eyes just as anko put her arms on either side of his head and began moving up and down, her ample cleaveage bouncing as she did. she started moaning and holding her breath as she worked, naruto, wanting to do his part began moving in sinque with her pushing himself into her as she came down and retreating when she moved up. now they were both in ecstacy and moaning, anko orgasimed at that moment and came on naruto while shouting his name. naruto grabed her chest and squezed pushing her breasts togeather. pushing his shaft deeper into her and cumming soon after. Anko stoped moving and colapsed onto his chest still being penatrated, naruto kissed her neck and she fell asleep still entwined with naruto still in her. 




"thank you anko-chan" 

and with that naruto fell asleep and a smile played across his face
________________________________________________________
woot end of part 1 chapter 3 hope you like it very naughty in spoiler


----------



## HudanTatshi (Jan 17, 2007)

ok spelling kyuubi not kuybii dango not tankgo jiraiya not what ever u spelled and sasuke not saskey i dont even know how u came up with that


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 18, 2007)

*corrections*



Chaotic_Deserter said:


> ok spelling kyuubi not kuybii dango not tankgo jiraiya not what ever u spelled and sasuke not saskey i dont even know how u came up with that



lol thanks i knew it was somthing like dango that just sounded a little wierd to me. im going to go back and correct all of thoughs mistakes now... im sorry my spelling just generaly sucks out loud


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2007)

Omg That was so awsome !


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 18, 2007)

Not bad.  I love the update.


----------



## Kyon (Jan 18, 2007)

You would like some constructive criticism? I'll see what I can do. And if you look at the fanfiction rules, this is somewhat of a test run for the F3 type.

First off, this requires A LOT of polishing as far as grammar, spelling and punctuation go. I could sit here all day correcting every little thing but I do have better things to do. At least you're able to somewhat communicate your point.

The Naruto/Anko relationship is developing nicely, but really the only character I like is the Kyuubi. Anko just seems very OOC, and Naruto is alright, I guess.

There is also unnecessary japanese. I am glad you know what baka means. But really, does it have any kind of place in this story? If it does, you should then go all the way. For example, Naruto calling the Kyuubi a 'baka fox' should be a 'baka kitsune'. If you only know a few words in japanese, I don't recommend writing those few words into your story. Okay, you're proud, I get it. But everytime I read a single japanese word in a story I just kind of go 'ugh, not another Japanophile'. Also, I am confused on why Naruto called Anko 'Anko-chan'. Is it acceptable to call girls who are your seniors -chan? I thought it would be either -san or -senpai.

Other than that, everything is developing nicely and if this story was polished up it could possibly be quite good.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 18, 2007)

thank you for your comments, madobe night i thank you for your input the reason naruto calls anko anko-chan is for his charicter development. after 2.5 years with Jiriaya naruto basicaly lost the little formality he has left (for gods sake he calls the hokage grandma) also i forgot how to spell kitsune lol and left in fox for the english speakers i try to put in a bit of jappanese for the ppl who hate all english storys still enjoy it.

gtg bell wrang

also i put in baka because it is shorter then idiot while fox is also shorter then kitsune, in the long run both of thoughs save time and allow me to post faster so their is a method for my maddness(even if it is sort of lowbrow) also if anyone wants to pre read my next chapters please post
so i will be able to get the chapters up with less errors

ok go back and read chapter 3 part 1 i just finished it


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 18, 2007)

Drain/Neno i wanted to remark to your comments separate 

i know you like all of it but come on they arent that good are they lol, but dont stop lol i look forward to your remarks after every chapter lol they make me feel apreciated lol even if they are a bit over the top


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 18, 2007)

*chapter 2 part 2*

*Naruto's Bed*

*'Oi kit wake up'*

"mmhummfrmm"

*'WAKE UP YOUR HOUSE IS ON FIRE'*

"WH.."

_'DAMNIT DONT SCARE ME LIKE THAT'_

_*'Got you awake didnt it'*_

_'i'll make you regret i ever woke... this feels good'_
(explicit content below)


*Spoiler*: __ 



*'HAHAHA kit you and your new girlfreind fell asleep right after having sex your still partialy inside of her hahaha'*

_'What the oh god evertime she moves in her sleep it sen... why am i telling you this see ya im blocking you out'_

*'NOO...'* kyuubi was stoped at that moment by naruto's mental blocks

naruto decided now would be a good time to wake anko up... his body was becoming num from the prolonged pressure of anko on top of him and it was starting to get hard to breath. naruto lifted her head and kissed her on the lips blocking off her air and waking her up with a very stimulating start.

"huhuhuhu Oi what did you do that fo.. Ohaaa thats nice"
inorder to stop her complaining naruto had mustered up the strengh and pushed himself into her and burried his head in her chest.

"mmmmMMM!!!" moaned anko as naruto retracted himself leaving her with a tingling feeling. she got off naruto and proceded to sit indian style on the bed (she was still naked) causing naruto to get another slight nose bleed which he rushed off to the bathroom to fix

when he returned anko was wearing her underwear and sitting in her sudective pose on the side of the bed facing him. He smiled and went in to give her a small kiss but was cought by her strong jounin arms and pulled into a 10 min second base make-out sesion. they only broke apart when naruto's stomach growled, he thought that had ruined the mood but anko just laughed and kissed his stomach giving it a little tounge too. Naruto went down stairs and came back up with... cold cerial... 

_'not the most romantic after 'fun' breakfast but hey atleast its not ramen'_ thought anko

they sat and ate in scilence until anko spoke up

needlessly dirty below

*Spoiler*: __ 



"mine needs a little more milk naruto-kun (kinky time)"

"it looks fine to me... ooohhhh" said naruto as anko put her bowl on the nightstand and lunged at his boxers. she then proceded to slowly lower them and do her best to make him nice and comfterable. once his manhood was ready for action she took it in her mouth and began to 'milk' him good spitting any thing she got into her moring breakfast after about 5 minuets of constant milking they both were starting to get tiered so she swallowed what she had left in her mouth and began eating her now soaked breakfast. once she finished all the cerail she drank the milk in a very segestive manner




"that was very good"

"yeah" panted naruto "oh shit i just rememberd somthing we learned in ninja health class, i didnt wear a condom what if you get pregnent?"

Anko laughed at this "Naruto-kun you do know that condoms just make it less fun and besides somthing all jounin girls are tought is how to control thier bodys and prevent pregnancy with chakra so i am in no danger"

"sounds good to me as long as you dont get pregnant and i dont become a underage father" Naruto shuddered at this thought but anko just laughed

"are you going to wait for me again today naruto-kun?"

"I have no choice Tsunade-bachan wont let me go on any missions"

after naruto said this anko pouted and looked at naruto with big eyes only partialy joking. Naruto fearing that she was upset gave her a kiss on the fore-head and she pulled him down to her temple then lips moving him down to her neck befor letting him continue all the way down on his own when he reached her belly he started moving to second base and rubbing her down she giggled befor putting her hand under his chin and pulling him up to face her befor he could remove her panties in the same way he did last night. now was narutos turn to luck at her with big eyes causing her to giggle again.

"Naruto-kun i need to get going on my mission now... i'll put in a request with Tsunade-sama to have you back doing missions and if your good i'll put in a request for you on my squad."

Naruto brightend visibly at this and gave her a fox grin 

"Thank you anko-chan i love you"

and with that he gave her a good by hug and kiss and she poofed off into the moring to get to Tsunade's office



__________________________________
End of part 2 kind of short but the last one was long and this one satisfies all the people who want hentai content  hope you enjoyed it


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 18, 2007)

WOW, that's all i have to say along with AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2007)

Hey i really acctully DO like this that mich so im not overreacting  and great new chapter


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 19, 2007)

It was really good, awsome work.  Keep it up, yeah.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 19, 2007)

LOL thanks all 
i guess you guys want to keep the sex cumming lol so ill try to post the next section soon (sorry very little sex but i'll try to crank out one scene)


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2007)

Wohooo! SEX FTW ! lol already read lots of sex thingies .. even if im 12 :S


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 19, 2007)

*Chapter 3 part 3*

lol that is why i put the sex chapters in spoilers ok im going to try to start the next section

*Later that day at naruto's new house*

_'I wonder why anko-chan isnt back yet'_

*'missing your girl freind? ha kit you always amuse me'*

_'Oi i didnt let down my blocks to let you insult me i could put them up again.'_

*'woah woah woah no need to be hasty kit im sure the mission is just taking longer then expected, she is a jounin and for all you know her mission could be days long. Im sure she is alright,'*

_'why are you being so agree able...'_

*'i want you do give me a little favor'*

_'what?'_

*'leave your mental blocks down next time yo/'*

_'HELL NO HENTAI KITSUNE. THATS IT BLOCKS ARE BACK UP'_

*'oh kami damn i...'*

after that little conversation with kyuubi naruto was awakend from his thoughts by three taps on his window from a falcon.

_'Tsunade-bachan must want me'_

with that naruto got up and headed over to the Godaime's office.

*At Tsunade's office*

"ZZZzzzz..."

"Tsunade-obachan..."

"Granny Tsunade?"

"OLD WOMAN WAKE UP"

"BWAAA?.... NARUTO!!!!!!!"

"hehehe you were sleeping again Granny"

"Naruto-kun how many times must i tell you to call me hokage-sama or Tsunade-sama... atleast Tsunade-SAN would be better then Granny(sorry for that Madobe Nite)"

"What ever im going to become Hokage in a few years so i realy dont need to worry about that"

"UUHHGG... anyways i called you here to tell you im taking you off from your little vacation and forcing you back into work on missions"

Naruto smiled his 'Foxy' grin at this and silently thanked anko.

"Further more im removing you from your old team and placing you in a partnership with Anko-san, your skills complement hers so you should make a good team"

again naruto smiled Tsunade was making it sound like it was all her idea when naruto knew anko had probobly segjested it to her in the first place

"Your team has been disbanded do to the fact that kakashi was called back into the ANBU to help with the recent Orochimaru-Sasuke crisis"

naruto just noded at this a look of grim determination on his face, life with anko couldnt be all joy and 'playtime' they had work to do

"You and Anko-san will meet me here at 9AM tomorow for your first 3 day mission i expect you to respect Anko-san even though she is a bit... Enthusiastic"

"Hai Anko-ch.imean san will be here in the morning"

Tsunade raised an eyebrow at this but decided to leave the blushing Genin alone (he still hasnt passed the chunin exams). befor naruto could leave she just had one more thing to talk to him about

"Oi naruto-kun where do you think your going i didnt dismiss you i just have one more thing to talk to you about"

naruto winced but was curious

"Eh? what is it?"

"as you know you are still a genin if you want a promotion the next chunin exams are in Suna in a week, if you want we will make exeptions for you so you can enter without a team"

"ARIGOTOGOZAIMASHITA(THANKYOUVERYMUCH) TSUNADE-SAMA!!!!!!!"

"oof, HA i should give you news like that more often" said the Godaime as naruto hug/takled her after hearing the news

"Ok naruto get off now you know your fifteen now and if the people down below saw this they might think somthing weird was going on"

Naruto blushed and jumped off Tsunade who picked up her chair and dissmised him, as naruto was leaving he could see Tsunade putting her head back down on her desk for her 20th catnap.

Continuing
*At Naruto's house 7PM*

_'Anko-chan still isnt back yet'_

*'maby she died'*

_'HOW THE HELL DO YOU KEEP ON BREAKING THROUGH'_

*'IM BARELY MAKING MYSELF HEA. NOT AGA...'*

at that moment naruto was started from his thoughts by Anko opening the door to the sitting room very quietly. naruto with his enhanced sences heard the door open but decided to pretend he didnt to see what she would do, anko thinking naruto couldnt hear her slowly krept towards him as he sat with his back to her. she raised her arms to hugg him from behind and when she lunged at him he grabed them spining her around and onto his lap.

"Good after noon anko-chan"

"same to you naruto-kun"

naruto released her after thier kiss but she stayed and they snugled befor the moment was ruined by both their stomachs protest in unison. they just chuckled and got up to go out to get somthing to eat. Naruto decided that they should get thier food from their usual places and head back here to eat seeing as people might not be to kind to a barely leagle relationship. once they had gotten thier food(i'll give you a guess each where they went) and returned to narutos not so bachlor pad they began to eat.

"anko lets mix our meals, we need to get used to eating what the other likes, i'll give you one bowl of my ramen for one plate of your dango(how she constently eats that and stays so hott is beyond me)"

"Sure naruto-kun why not"

they switched food and continued to eat the rest of their meals in silence (not the acward kind the kind where there is just nothing to say and your boyfreind is stuffing his face with ramen so he couldnt form a scentance if he tried... the kind i give my girlfreind on dates all the time lol) when naruto finished anko still had one thing of dango on her plate and decided to do somthing kinky with it (yes anko is like that with food alot)


*Spoiler*: __ 



"naruto-kun lets go upstairs im getting sort of tiered"

"sure anko-chan"

naruto led anko upstairs, anko stripped off her cloths befor getting in bed. naruto noticed that anko still had a squewer of dango in her hands and asked her what it was for

"i brought it up to add a little flavor to it"

and with that anko pulled off her panties and stuck the whole thing into her body. her 'lower lips' kissing it as she pulled it out and placed the whole thing in her mouth pulling it out very slowly then jaming it back in at random intervuls until it was compleatly out

"that was the most fun i have ever had watching you eat" said naruto smiling as he pushed her back onto the bed 

anko was ready for this and decided that to celebrate she would introduce naruto to somthing that she found very fun (69) she pulled herself out from underneth him(much to his dismay) and then pushed him down again placing her self over his head and bending over his shaft which was growing bigger by the second. she then proceded to milk him harder then the other morning slaming he whole face down gaging on the shot up wads and closing her eyes in pleasure. Naruto was enjoying this and decided to give her some added fun by licking the 'lips' at his end slowly pushing his toung in between the layers and deeper into her. soon she orgasimed in his mouth and he pushed her over and rotated himself so her head was under his, he waited until she swalowed befor kissing her and trasfering Anko's fluids back into her. she swallowed them to and smiled her nirad grin pulling herself up and all fours motioning for naruto to stand and got back to work pushing him at first then letting him ram her on his own. once naruto got tiered she layed him down and they fell asleep his member still in her body again only this time with him on top.

no thanks were given outloud but anko new he was happy and she was to she felt safe under him and he felt safe with her, they were happyer then they had been in their entire lives and tomorrow they would be able to spend more time together.



_________________________________
end of chapter 3 hope you all enjoyed it plenty of action in that chapter just as i prommised   yal come back now ya hear i prommise more in chapter 4 when missions begin!!


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice ... I love it


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 19, 2007)

Not bad.  You are really good at writing this stuff.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2007)

Awww man if hes banned does that mean he cant continue ? >_<


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 19, 2007)

No, he was banned for 1 day for putting spoliers in the English disussion forums.  Weather or not, he meant it, he was banned.  He should be back saterday.


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 19, 2007)

This is awsome.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 19, 2007)

hey guys just got unbaned thanks to a little begging... from now on im just going to stick to forums where i think i know the rules lol, i gave the english only people a "Hint" of who the next hokage was (i said it wasnt naruto, shikamaru or neji) but hey i broke the rules and they were in thier rights to ban me... anyways im going to try and update early tommorow... befor noon maby... 
thanks for staying loyal


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 19, 2007)

No problem, next time ask one of us for advice if you want to post in another section.  We know the rules and will tell you.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 20, 2007)

*Chapter 4 part 1*

You got it lol i wont be doing that again... drain/neo would kill me if i got banned lol__________________________

*Naruto/Anko's bed*

anko woke up with the sun in her face_'not as good as yesterdays wake up call but eh it got the job done'_ she noticed that her feet were asleep still and so she opened her eyes to check why. Naruto was still ontop of her(they dont roll over in thier sleep that much) and was sort of blocking off the blood flow so she decided to give him the best wake up of his life

"NARUTO THE HOUSE IS ON FIRE!!!!!"

"BBWAAA? oh Kami damn it not again"

"you got woken up like that before?" asked anko quite amused

"yeah, my baka kitsune woke me up like that yesterday"

anko found this even more amusing but decided to appologise to naruto

*Spoiler*: __ 




she ached her back(naruto is still ontop of her in same position as last night(still got his love maker in her)) causing electisity to run up both of them then she pulled out making naruto stiffer. she rolled him over and did the same again only when she pulled out this time she stayed out, much to naruto's annoyance.

"there dose that make up for it?"

"Sort of, i still feel alittle anoyed" said naruto with a sheepish grin

"oh all right but only to second base we still need to eat, get dressed (naruto groaned), and then head over to Tsunade-sama for our first mission(naruto brightened)"

"ok but only if you prommise to do them in that order"

*sigh/giggle*"ok naruto-kun why not but then you have to cook the bacon(never cook bacon with your shirt off!!!)"

"Hia" and with that naruto got up and went to take a showwer leaving anko on the bed. Anko got up and decided to give naruto another treat this moring she went over to the bathroom and opened the door, the sound of the shower masked the sound of her footsteps as she went over to where the curtains weren't touching the walls. In one quick move (they are ninja) she jumped in with her eyes closed and grabbed naruto, what she didnt expect was to find naruto faced away from the shower nozle and had goten stiff from thinking about last night so she ended up just pushing herself into him with this movement. naruto who wasnt ready for it just fell over backwords only saved from a head injury by anko who put one arm and one leg down with the other ones still wraped around naruto (do not try this on your girl freind or boyfreind even if you have ninja skills it is very dangerous(even if it is hott)) and his head held up by her lips(yeah she has alot of suction power)
they fell over and proceded to make love for the second (more like second halph) time this morning. 

"This is the best one so far this morning AAAAND it just gets better" said/moaned anko

"YES, GO COME ON COME ON YOU CANNN... THATS THE STUFF" shouted Naruto as he made anko spill over in pleasure

"HA-A-ARDERR"

"AAAAAHHHH" Shouted naruto as he finnished up

the lay in the watter still soar from thier 'work out' but decided that they should get up and eat somthing (in ankos case befor she got dressed) and then headed up to the hokage's office

"You two looked rather flushed this morning." stated Tsunade 

"UUmmm we ran here as soon as we eat break fast"

"Im sure it was quite a 'work out'" stated Tsunade with a slight smirk on her face

"Yeah it was"

anko took this time to nudge naruto inbetween the ribs, Tsunade smiled and started debreifing them on thier mission

"ok you two are to head over to Suna and deliver these mesages to the Kazekage Gaara"

"Hai"

"also you are to stay in Suna until the Chunin exams and enter naruto in them, the chunin exams are in seven days and their is a three day trip to suna to have you go there and then come back would be"

"Just plain stupid" stated Tsunade

"yeah, i guess, anyway after the first part of the Chunin exams you are to return here for the one month wait for special training by me and anko-san"

"Ok got it"

"Since both of you have trouble following orders I will _Write them down for you_"

"NANI? YOUR GOING TO WRITE THEM DOWN? We arent that stupid!!!!"

"I know you guys arent but i also know anko-san will probobly not be to happy about sitting around waiting for you to finish and will probobly bother the kazekage"

"HAHAHAHA Tsunde-obachan dosnt trust you anko-chan"

"Anko-CHAN?"

"Er... i mean anko-SAN"

"RRRiighht"

"mmrrrmrmrrrmmmmhuummmf"

"ANYWAYS you two should head out you need to get there in three days"

"Hia"

and with than Naruto and Anko just jumped out of the Office and headed out to suna. As they jumped passed by the gards they could have swarn they saw them holding hands. at the end of the day they had made it over halph way there due to the fact that they both were hyperactive and jumped very far very fast. eventualy they came to a clearing off of the road right befor the forest started to change into desert. where the grass clumps were placed farther apart and the trees also grew at a less regular intervals.

"Anko-chan lets set up camp here for the night"

"ok naruto-kun, but i have to warn you I only brought my one person tent so its going to be a tight squeeze"

"My favorite kind"

"hehe ok then lets pitch it"

and with that they set up the rather small tent, after climbing in they realised it was a bit to small for 'playtime' and wraped their arms around eachother's naked bodys, Naruto, who had goten used to sleeping with his 'little budy' inside of its own personal sleeping bag(i'll give you two guesses where it is(hint: it may be on anko's person)) pressed himself up and into anko and then fell asleep to the sound of anko's sudden intake of breath.

Anko, noticing that naruto was asleep, gave up on getting any release tonight (she had brought a big tent just incase this happened) seeing as naruto was asleep decided to atleast give naruto nice dreams and stuck out her toung into his chest bringing it all the way up to his mouth licking his lips then put his hand in bettween her breasts and fell asleep to the tingling sensation of his twitching and breathing.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2007)

Cool Cool COOOOL! and no way id never kill you if your just banned for 1 day but if its like 1 week or more like permanet i would find out your true identity and go to you and stab you with my familys samurai sword :S so watch out XD


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 20, 2007)

*Chapter 4 part 2 (strait up hentai basicaly a filler)*

ok finished part 1 of chapter four hope you liked it here is part 2
______________________________
* Anko's one person tent*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto woke to a nice feeling and wondering what was causing it opened one eye. it was anko giving him a very nice masage (give you one guess where(pervert))

"ahhh that feels nice anko-chan i like this wake up call, much better then the one from the other day"

"well i figuered seeing as we are out in the middle of nowhere with no adult(anko is definitly not an adult at heart) supervision and we have an extra day befor we are expected at suna today would be all about us" and with that anko put on her cloths and walked out of the tent and over to their packs 

"I Brought us some extra things incase this happened which i think you will find very fun(no bondage(well maby a little but it aint hardcore))"

"What sort of things?" asked naruto a little worried (he had heard storrys about anko which would desterb the most powerful of ninja(fetich whats a fetish anyone? you guys should read it))

"oh dont look so scared they are all perfectly painless... for you"

and with that anko brought out a HUGE tent i mean like 1 story house huge.
she pitched it and then crawled inside through the opening flap carrying a bag in between her teeth. once she was inside she put out a finger and curled it towards the tent in a 'come hither' motion

"come on come on we dont have all day... oh wait we do, ALL day"

Naruto was going to have the time of his life, the end, jk

Naruto grinned and crawled inside to see anko sprawled out on a dog bed with sheets grinning at him, she was wearing nothing but VERY lacy undergarments and a dog colar(think rukia's colar(bleach)) with a leash (again rukia's prisoner colar from bleach) she held the colar with the handle in between her breasts and motioned for naruto to take it,this was going to be fun, he thought as he reached in and pulled out the colar

*Ten minuets later (left out foreplay kept only sexy stuff (im not a sex mainiac people(ok a little)))*

"IM A BAD BITCH"

"GIVE ME MORE"

"MORE PUNISHMENT A-A-A-A-AAAAHHhhhhaahhhh"

and with that anko passed out leaving naruto standing naked with his member shoved in a rather obnoctiouse place and her face in the dogbeds with her ass up in the air(guess what is holding it up) she had a very nasty smile on her face and woke up a second later. she lifted up her head and said

"oh poor naruto-sama got dirty punishing me, let me clean that off for you"

she spent the next minute cleaning naruto bulging manhood with her toung ocasionaly getting a little wet.

"oh that was nice tasting dirt and juice"

"anko-chan i hate to ruin the mood but i realy have got to piss and it is hard when i am hard"

Anko just laughed and pulled naruto over to the part of the tent with no floor telling him this is where he was supposed to go.

"ok do i just dig a hole or somthing?"

"no you go in the one that is already here"

Anko proceded wash her mouth out (guess) with 98.6degree farenheight, not so water swalowing as she went

"is this how our intire day is going to be?"

"as long as you want it naruto-sama i have been very noty and deserve all the punishment you can give"

"you asked for it"

"yes i did"

Anko jumped back onto the dog bed and waited on her back legs spread for her lord. Naruto just walked over and fell ontop of her pushing himself in (lot of sex here running out of ideas) and fell asleep with his head inbetween her breasts licking. Anko gigled and decided they both needed a break and fell asleep.

naruto woke up to the sound of moaning and looked up to see anko moving up and down very fast ontop of him. sweat glisend in the after noon sun and fell off of her and onto him, she was serivicing him inorder to make him wake up and it worked.

"again i love the wake up call"

"H-H-h-h so do-o i-i-IIII"

cried anko as she got off of him and fell onto her back. naruto got up and decided he was thirsty so went over to see what he could get from her. 
he took her nipple in his mouth and began to suck giving anko a very nice sensation.

"ahhh how dose it taste?"

"very... good... i... love... this..."

inbetween words naruto took a long suck but after a while of getting nothing decided to swich to somwhere he knew he could get some. he began licking and eventualy got what he wanted

"that is even better"

"huhuhuh ill say"

"im have never been this sore in my entire life"

"you werent the one getting a foot long shoved up your ass for 10 minuets then having it jamed down your throat"

"i thought you liked that?"

"i do"

"then you have nothing to be mad about"

anko smiled and jumped on naruto licking his neck and lips as they toubled over and fell asleep... again



__________________
very short part just strait up hentai for all of you next chapter part will have no sex in it though for people who just want the story and dont want to give the python the old squeeze


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 20, 2007)

guys just found out that as soon as i get to 100 i can get to the bath house so im going to be posting sections faster but with smaller sections if you guys will let me lol(god i know i sound like a perv but im tiered of not having all the access that you guys have)


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 20, 2007)

now that i think about it that isnt very fare to you so im going to post like normal but im going to respond more to your comments

the filler chapter is pretty Xrated so pls dont flame me for it, that is just for  people like poor young drain/neno who cant get to the bath house


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2007)

Awsome  love it. and thank you that its for people like me  i hate that you gotta be 18 to get in to the bath house section  and if u stop posting as much as you do when you get 100 posts be sure to be ready to die >;D


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 20, 2007)

lol i promise i will keep the smex up for you and anyone else who is under 18 it is  my sacred job to expose underage children to sexual texts i am not even 18 yet


----------



## Fuuton (Jan 20, 2007)

I LOVE IT. I nevar tought about this pairing. I like the hentai scenes, too.
The only thing I have to complain about is the grammar. Put in some dots, exclamation marks etc, it looks a bit plain with nothing in the end of a phrase.
Otherwise, really great job. Amused me for like a hour. Keep it up!

btw..
Hooray for underaged pervs. =D


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 20, 2007)

*chapter 4 part 3*

drain you know that you are mature enough to go so why not just change your age on your profile? any ways

*Anko's huge play pen*


*Spoiler*: __ 




naruto woke up to sun in his eyes

_'not as good as the past 2 wake up calls but i cant complain'_

naruto decided to wake up anko with a bit of pain, he crawled behind her grabed her breasts squeezing them hard and rammed his manhood down into the depths of her tight ass

"OOOHHHAAAAHHH that hurts so good"

"you like" said naruto unable to control himself as he went in for another quick jab

"AAAAHHH yeah thats the spot"

naruto reliased after about 30 seconds of this that they were still on a mission and reluctantly pulled out and stayed out.

"Oi anko-chan i would love to keep that up but we need to head out we have a mission"

Anko pouted "but naruto-_sama_ i need to be punished more"

this made naruto hott but he controled himself 

"come on we need to go no matter how tempting staying here would be... i know for the one month training period inbettween the second and third part of the chinin exams we can come back here for your part of the training"

"Hai Hai whatever the mood is destroyed anyways lets clean up and pack up" 

with that anko grabed naruto around the waist and cleaned his shaft then licked her lips befor picking up her stuff and preparing to take down camp
naruto watch her as she worked (she was still naked) and grabed himself whenever he saw her bend over.

_'no matter howmany times i hit that i still get horny watching her'_

*'kit you must realy be in love'*

_'yeah... hey who said you could talk'_

*'oh god damn i...'*

they packed up and went along the rest of the day to suna once they made it to the gate they were stoped.

"i'll need your names and reason for comming to suna please"

"I am Uzumaki Naruto and this is (forgot last name) Anko i am here from Konha for the chunin exams and also to deliver these letters to the Gaara-kun"

"EXCUSE ME? Gaara-SAMA to you brat"

"Not this again listen you gaara and i are freinds so i call him gaara-kun"

"that is no way to..."

"Let it go"

Gaara walked up to them and bowed to naruto

"Naruto-san i trust your journey was without incedent?"

"none that you need worry your self with Gaara-kun"

Gaara raised a eyebrow but again like all the others said nothing. he then motioned for them to follow and walked away. Naruto noded to anko who grabbed his hand and they walked behind gaara. Once they reached the Kazekage tower and Gaara's office naruto gave Gaara the letters. Gaara handed Anko the payment and then spoke up

"It is good to see you again naruto-kun i see you brought a freind"

"a little more than a freind Gaara-kun"

"Oh? well then i guess that will save us some on providing rooms and bord for you two then... hhmmm the hotel/bathhouse is nice for visiting couples i belive. you can get your own double bed along with a private hot tub from what i remember it is very romantic."

Now it was naruto's turn to raise an eyebrow

"From what _you_ remember? dose little Gaara-sama have a play freind?"

"well even if i did it is none of your bussness" said gaara as he took a cookie out of a cookie jar (i couldnt resist sorry)

Naruto remembered the cold hearted teen who had almost killed lee 

"You sure have grown Gaara-kun im glad to see that you have found somone to love you"

"as am i naruto-kun you tought me how to love so i should be thankful to you"

"Eh... thats what i do" said naruto who put his head behind his head and smiled, anko sweat droped anime style

"well it the hotel is at the end of town you should be able to see it it has a giant sign that has the character on my head" sighed gaara "Oi dont laugh it wasnt my idea stupid Temari did it to me in my sleep with sharpy(yeah i know) "

"ummm gaara sharpy isnt permament and you cant sleep..." (insert gaara sweatdrop)

"shut up fox boy"

"eh... no need to bring 'them' into this Racoon boy"

"sure anyways i hope you do well in the the exams"

"im sure i will"

"the combatents this year arent exactly on the same level as we were"

"oh god it sounds so easy this isnt going to be any fun at all"

"i said they weren't on the same level i didnt say if they were better or worse"

"Ohhh... so this may be interesting."

"Indeed"

"why did you say that"

"what?"

"indeed"

"oh because i was agreeing with you"

"couldnt you just say 'right'"

"why?"

"Indeed makes you sound like a ass hole"

"ok..."

"eh never mind"

"Naruto-sa,kun stop pestering Gaara and lets go i have been quiet for age's and i want a span... i mean i want to check into that hotel"

"sure anko-chan why not"

with that naruto jumped out of Gaara's window grabbing anko by the hand

_'why dosnt anyone use the door'_ thought Gaara _'wait did she just say she wanted a spanking?!!! and did she almost call him Naruto-sama?!!! uggg i dont want to know'_

naruto and anko found the place without incedent and checked in much to the supprise of the clerk
_'huh did that hot chick just check in with that kid? damn what is the world comming to'_

"anko-chan do you want to eat or go to the bath first"

"lets use room service for the food seeing as we dont know any resterants"

"ok i'll call them see you at the bath"

after naruto called the room service and ordered their food(take a guess) then went into the bath with the food.

anko was in there soaking in the four person bath with her head back, wet hair falling over the side and comming to rest on the tile floor. at first he thougth she was just relaxing but soon he heard her a noise come from her mouth.

"ZZZZzzzz"

naruto smiled and walked behind anko moved her over to the railing, he tied her hair to the pole knowing he would get in trouble and then taking some of his ninja wire out and tied her arms up with her hair. he then climbed quietly into the bath laughing under his breath. he looked at her chest and imagined yesterday to make himself stiff. he placed himself over her arching his back and then quickly plunged himself into the water and into her making a huge splash and sending electricity up her body causing her to wake with a start and pull her body up .

"OUCH!!! NARUtooooooooo-kuuuun tha-tha-that is nice"

naruto was still pumping into her when he looked up and saw a sign

"Please no Fornification in the tub"

anko looked up and to see where naruto was looking and read the sign.

"OOOOHHHH i see this is againsed the rules"

"yeah... well that killed my erection"

anko grabed his shaft and tuged causing naruto pain and pleasure

"oops i guess i broke the rules then... i need PUNISHMENT"

"Yes you do" said naruto through a very hormonaly caused grin "you need to be tied to a bed and spanked and if you break the rules with me agian i belive we should both be punished"

"yeah i think so too"

naruto untied anko's hair and hands and picked her up out of the tub wraping her body and his in a towel and pressing rubbing her down to dry her off, taking a longer time around her waist then she did the same to him waiting until his manhood got nice and long then wraped herself around him they spun around holding each other tight and crashing into the walls and door way befor comming to the foot of the bed. naruto grabbed her arms and pulled them behind her back spining her around and pushing her face down onto the bed he picked up her colar off of the floor and put it on her with the leash in one hand. Anko grined now that she couldnt even put up her arms to protect herself, she was compleatly under his control and she loved it

"Punish me hard naruto-sama"

"begging will only make it more painful"

"PLEASE"

"that's it"

WHAP naruto spanked her with his waist filling her rectum with his manhood. WHAP his hand came down along with his waist slaping her back

"AAAHHHAAA thats it i need more"

"what did i say about begging"

he fliped her over and saw the look of animal pleasure in her eyes then slaped her chest and plunged himself into her. after three goes he felt himself about to cum so he pulled out then lifted his manhood up and aimed it at her chest and then shot a wad on her breasts. she cut her breast with her teeth and then rubed it in letting the sting arouse her further, naruto was getting scared at her sudden increase in agressive self punishment. she used chakra to pull her hands out of from behind her and out of the wire wraping it around her breasts and turning them numb and bright red then blue(tie a stiring around finger to find out what it looks like) naruto started to get worried so he pulled out a kunai and cut her free.

"Anko-chan what are you doing? your going to hurt yourself"

"Yeah i want the pain it makes me feel alive"

"my boner is going away, i dont want to see you in pain" 

Anko smiled and looked at naruto with kitten eyes. 

"its ok Naruto-sama i love the pain it feels good"

"are you sure?"

"i know what i love"

"ok then just be safe with yourself i couldnt live with myself if you got hurt by me"

"its ok"

they looked at eachother and anko sighed pulling naruto in for a light kiss and snuggle 

"if you dont like me getting hurt i will stop hurting myslef "

"thank you"

naruto and anko fell asleep in eachothers arms the first time they fell asleep scince they started having sex without his manhood in her.



________________________________
WOOT ANOTHER CHAPTER DONE HA-A-ARDER
this one was funny yet hott hope you liked it


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 20, 2007)

thanks fuuton noticed you looking at my post about the bath house and glad you came here... that was another reason i posted that thread to get people who cant access the bath house over here
plenty of nice stuff in the last chapter
hope you guys enjoyed the !!! and the AA-A-A in the last chapter
why you guys dont just change your names i will never no 
HENTAI's you all are HENTAI well i guess without you i would have no purpose in posting so enjoy this slight porn and see yal later


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 20, 2007)

sweet 60 posts until bath house and then i leave this fic for good

OUCH 

kidding neo

i realy dont see this fic ending any time soon... aaa well

more crazy naruanko love sesions YEAH... after the chunin exams or if you want me to skip them... ill wait for your responses


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 20, 2007)

sorry guys wanted to post the begining to the next chapter now but ran out of time see yal in the morinin im turning in early


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 20, 2007)

Aw man. I wanted to read more.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2007)

Lol like they wouldnt find out that im 12 even if i change my age :S ?


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 21, 2007)

eh... they probobly will but that is what you get for being honest anyways next post will have the begining to the next chapter in it and will also be my 50th post lol by doing these things in sections im realy bringing up my post count


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 21, 2007)

*Chapter 5 part 1*

sorry guys just the story in this one no sex (maby a little if you all are good)


*Spoiler*: __ 




*three days later at the bath house*

_'i didnt think it was posible but im getting bored with sex'_

*well what do you expect when all you do is eat, drink, train, and then have crazy sex with anko*

_'mehh why dont you go annoy somone else'_

*'because im stuckinside of you, you idiot'*

_'well... shut up'_

now anko was waking up, she was rather sore from the equivelent of having a ruler shoved up her ass randomly over the past days. she loved it.

"Morning naruto-kun why was i still sleeping when you were awake? I thought we always woke eachother up."

"well im sort of ... tiered from all of that. i need a break"

anko looked at naruto as if he was an alien.

_'he's tiered of sex? is that even posible for a guy? i need somthing shoved inside of me to help me think'_

and with that anko began mastrobating on the bed. Naruto got up and took a shower, locking the door, he needed to get ready for the chunin exams.

now anko was realy upset. _'NANI?!!! he didnt find that seductive at all??? I should have thrown in more moaning... well its all over now i better call roomservice for some food'_

anko called roomservice and had them bring naruto and her some breakfast. she waited until naruto came out of the bathroom then handed him some dango while she got to work on some luke warm ramen. Naruto wondered why he got the dango (you guys were good so here it is) and she got the ramen until anko grabed one of the squewers and shoved it into her self yelping slightly with pleasure as it entered her woman hood the sighing as she withdrew it handing it to naruto.

"I gave you some extra toping's now you have to give me some"

the ramen was cool now and there was no soup in it so naruto figured 'eh what the hell' and decided to give anko one last good breakfast before he went on his two day break from sex. he defiled the last thing that was sacred to him... ramen. once it was all nice and warm with some extra gravy he handed it back to anko and she smiled eating it with out utensils and just sticking her face into it, slerping.

after thier rather hott breakfast naruto grabed anko dressed her and himself and pulled her over to Gaara's office to find the location of the test.

"But naruto i want MORE" complained anko

"im adding whining to the list of reasons to punish you when i get back"

"arigoto"

"..."

they opened the door to see gaara sitting at his dest with a slight flushed ness on his face and a small slerping sound comming from below. naruto and anko just looked at him and he threw them a paper that said

"i have important work right now so just go to room 301 at the suna accademy (ask the directions. ok?) and that is where the writen test is."

Anko smiled a very notty smile but backed out of the room with naruto(ok so he had to drag her same thing) 

"look naruto-kun even Gaara of the Desert gets serviced by his girl freind even at work"

"anko-chan their was a fan leaning up againsed the wall"

"... oh"
jk everyone not i*c*st just another tensen user

"come on lets get moving if you ever want me to cum on you again"

and with that anko grabed naruto lifting him up bridal style and shot out of the office at break neck speeds. Naruto liked travleing this way (he had his head jammed in between anko's breasts what's not to like) and waited until they were three roof tops away from the academy before he squeezed her right breast hard causeing her to stop because of the erotic pain.

"Take me now naruto-sama"

"er... i was just thinking you should let me down no so it dosnt looke like i got carried all the way"

"that sounds almost... 1/100 as good as what i had planed but ok you are my master"

naruto decided that bondage had its perks outside of the bedroom to

*'NANI!!??? you two have been having bound sex??? damn it why dont you leave down your mental barriers i could give her some wild erotic pain'
*

_'did i say you could talk?'_

*'NO i want sex no more being stuck in....'*

_'there now that i got my mental blocks back up im going to take the test'_

naruto grabed anko's hands and jumped, clearing the last three roofs, and landed at the academy entrance. he saw many gennin saying goodbye to their sensai's and decided to show them how it was done.

"Good bye anko-chan/sensai i will give you a stif one when i get back"

and with that everyone looked around to see a fifteen year old boy squeezing a hotty's ass and licking her chest. he then kissed her on the lips and groped her chest leaving her standing there with a very hungry look on her face as he walked towards the academy

_'good thing i brought my dildo's and vibrator i need release now'_ thought anko as she jumped back to the hotel

everyone was looking at him as he aproched the room marked 301 looked up at the sign and just kept on walking. no one even bothered to ask him why he was their if he just walked past the room with the test in it

_'that same trick... gaara you have no imagination. you just saw that trick durring the chunin exams that we took. stupid genin falling for a genjutsu as simple as that.'_

naruto dispelled the Ilusion and walked on, unlike sasuke he wast going to give them any hints and try to show off by dispelling the Ilusion for everyone. naruto walked up to the real room 301 and walked in taking a seat on a bench. 

"COME ON KANKURA-KUN LETS BEGIN THIS ALREADY"

"hehehe fine naruto-san have it your way" said a voice as smoke filled the  room "but you may wish you hadnt been so forward"

"come on i got a choice peice of ass waiting for this to be over so i got to get this whole thing done it 2 days"

"nice naruto-kun well anyways to the rest of you my name is kankura the puppet master of the sand siblings. i will be the proctor for the first part of the exams"

(insert rules to first exam (i am not typing them out))

"Hajime (begin(i think that is how you spell it))"

Naruto deceded to try his luck even though he knew he could pass with a blank paper, he wanted to try to cheat on this one. 

"Kage Bushin No Jutsu"

"Henge no Jutsu"


naruto quickly created a kage bushin (he learned to do it without the stupid smoke) and transformed it into a fly which he sent over to the person who seemed to be doing the best on the test. after the fly had read all of the chunin's answers the kage bushin dispeled itself and naruto had gained the test answers which he quickly scribled down. the Kage Bushin master had passed the first exam with flying colors.

"Ok all of you who decided to to take the final question... you pass"

naruto just smiled and said "OK where do we meet for the second part"

"fine just because you almost passed last time dosnt meen your a god you have to go through this at the same speed as every on(CRASH)"

"hi temari-chan, just because you liked anko's entrance dosnt meen you have to break all the windows in the academy."

"i see you took my girlfreinds entrance to heart temari-san" 

"Hai... YOUR GIRL FREIND!??? ugg fill me in later, any ways back to the exam"

all the genin were confused, scared, and curious. who was this guy who could talk so casualy to the sand siblings? and why did the scary chick who flew gosip with a genin? this was going to be a weird two days.

"ok so all of you genin meet me at the west gate in 2hours, oh and naruto-kun come with me _we need to talk about this_"

naruto moaned at this "come on i just want to get this test over with i realise that 72hr of almost constant sex gets sort of addicting"

"THATS IT YOUR COMMING WITH ME!!!!"

naruto moaned and got up quickly getting grabbed by temari and pulled up onto her tensen.

"OK now tell me everthing..."

"i realy dont think it is any of your bussness"

"we are 10 storys up even you cant survive a fall from here so it is my bussness"

"ok ok god you are scaryer than anko when she wants hot jucy... dango"

"dango? ok so anyways tell me about it, how often?"

"how often what?"

"do you two have... fun"

"most morings and almost every night... this is annoying i'll see ya around"

and naruto jumped off causing temari to scream befor seeing him generate some sort of ball of chakra below him slowing his decent.


----------



## Fuuton (Jan 21, 2007)

Yay, I like it. Keep it up.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 21, 2007)

*chapter 5 part 1b*

ok part 2 of part 1

*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto released the Rasengan right befor he hit the roof of a two story building. then he jumped down and ran to the bath house and ran into his and anko's room. what he saw made him imediatly stiff, anko was sitting in the bath compleatly naked, her mouth wide open and a snake being shoved into her gaping pussy and anotherone inbetween her breasts. she was moaning and yelping in pleasure her eyes closed tight. naruto stripped down and jumped into the water shoving his rod down her throat causing anko to gag, choke, and open her eyes wide tears streaming out. she saw who had done it and swalowed smiling as she puled her head back and a way from him.

"i see you needed me"

"i have 1 hour and a halph to get to the gate lets make it count."

"didnt you see i was breaking the rules again time for both of our punishments"

anko grabed him and pushed him off of her and onto the floor of the bath house. she grabed him and she pushed herself onto him causing him to groan and arch his back. anko yelped

"DEEPER I NEED TO BE PUNISHED!!!"


"you asked for it!"

naruto picked anko up and dried her off carying her into the room. he threw her on the bed face down she was smiling and groaning in pure pleasure. naruto held her arms behind her back and pushed himself into her causing her to yelp and moan he pulled out and in faster and faster huffing and puffing as he went deeper into her. he pulled out one last time and flipped her over again putting anko on her back and forcing himself deeper into her sending fiery passion into both of them.

"KAGE BUSHIN NO JUTSU"

"Thats it TH-THr-Three cocks at once"

tripple penetration caused anko to orgasim more frequently she came three times in an hour and was soaking in naruto's juices. she lay there hotter then she had ever been in her life. she licked hereself off and lay on the bed panting. naruto put his pants on and was preparing to leave when anko said

"if you win this in a new record ill give you a treat"

"sounds good to me"

"it will be"

and with that naruto was off to take the second part of the chunin exams



_________________________________
there done


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 21, 2007)

Man this is an awesome story. Do not stop writing.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 21, 2007)

Not bad, good idea with the snake.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 21, 2007)

thank you lol maby i'll add part two... just finished reading serac's second part of REAL mating season damn it she took my idea for naruto's treat

(still not telling you guys what it is)


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 21, 2007)

*Chapter 5 part 2*

ok guys time for part 2 of the chunin exams



*Spoiler*: __ 




*West Gate*

"ok i see you all are here so lets get started"

Temari had just floated in and was starting to breif the Genin's on the test

"Ok you are going to go on a basic information gathering mission"

she held up 3 scolls

"your objective is to gather these scrolls and bring them out in the desert where there is a tower made entirely of sand there you will turn in the scrolls"

"each team will be given a scroll from one of these 2"

she held up 2 of the scrolls

"the third one can only be obtained by defeating me! i only have 3 of these scrolls so you had better find me fast!"

naruto yawned "ok when can i get this over with"

"YOU WILL DEAL WITH ME AFTER THIS"

"what ever"

"GGAAHHH!!! GET to you gates"

naruto grined and walked off to get his scroll as he picked it up he noted which one he had and went to away to study who came out of the tent and which scroll they had. he found a team from suna which had the other scroll and siglently memorised their chakra signiture. 

_'right ok fox now is your time to shine, we are just going to scare them into handing over the scroll so i dont have to hurt anyone'_

*'whatever kit, spoiling all my fun...'*

naruto went to the gate next to the suna team's and sat quietly waiting for the chunin garding the gate to open it. after 30 minuets a beep came from his watch and he opened the gate for naruto who had dissapered the second the gate was opened an inch. he waited for about a minute befor ambushing the suna team, he engaged one of his tails and jumped down sending a huge wave of killer intent on them

*'I will give you ten seconds to hand over your scroll befor i rip off your arms'*

They poor genin were scared out of their minds and one of them lugged his pack at naruto. he caught it pulled out the scroll then smiled at the kids while disengaging his demon form.

*" better luck* next time"

"uh uh uh tha-than-thank you"

naruto smiled and bounded off in the direction of Temari's chakra

"Oi Temari-chan wait up"

"HOLY SHIT!!! NARUTO-KUN?"

"HAHAHA im not the stupid Genin from last year infact i belive i am somewhere at Jounin level"

"Y-Yeah right Na-Naruto-kun"

"I'll show* you then"*

Naruto engaged the kyuubi and jumped up catching temari compleatly off gard. He pinned her to the ground and looked at her with his slit pupil eyes

*"You were saying?"*

"ok fine you win take the scroll"

"thank you"

Temari thought naruto was going to jump off of her and wait for her to give it to him but that wasnt exactly naruto's plan. naruto reached into her shirt and pulled the scroll out slowly, dragging it along her bra and sending chills down her spine

"Thanks again Temari-chan"

"Do-Dont mention it Naruto-kun" said temari _'what was that? did he just molest me? did i just like it?'_

naruto enjoyed the confused look on temari's face but remembered anko's promise "if you break the record i will give you a suprise" so he jumped up and bolted for the tower using Gaara's chakra signature as a compass. (the tower is made out of sand who do you think is in it?) 

*The tower of sand*

"well now is when you usualy open up the scroll's"

naruto opened up the scroll and wasn't very suprised to see Kankuro summoned. 

"Hey naruto" kankuro checked his watch "wow you shattered the our old record by 2 hours... its not fare you are at jounin level now"

"yeah but gaara was at kage level back then"

"... shut up, anyways you are going to be stuck here for a while but no worries your Jounin sensei has been informed and is on her-"

SMASH "Naruto-kun good to see you again"

"Damn it woman cant you just use the door"

"kankuro-kun cant you just have Gaara make another window... it is just hot compressed sand"

"ugg thats not the... what's the use you two are too hyperactive to learn anything"

"And Proud of it" said anko "now would you mind leaving for a second i need to give naruto some training"

"Training? what could... i dont want to know" and with that kankuro left _'note to self turn off this rooms camera, or maby set up some more i realy dont know, DAMN YOU HORMONES'_

"Naruto-kun it is time for your punishment"

"Mommy?"

Three snakes burst out of anko's sleaves grabing naruto and injecting him with venom.

"AHHH what is this??!!!"

"a special venom that induses paralisis mixed with another that is an aphrodesiac"

"Mommy?"

"That's right it is going to feel good"

anko began to strip naruto and herself 

"This is my present?"

"No silly. your present is back at konha or here after the chunin exams depending apon who you want"

Anko worked fast tieing his arms up over his head and tieing his legs down. 

"lets see what to do what to do"

"how about a little light petting?"

"good idea"

anko brought out somthing that looked rather sinister it was long and blue with a disc at the end.

"i could explain what this is but i will just demonstate on you"

anko placed the insrument on head of naruto's manhood and turned a dial instently sending pain and pleasure up his body causing him to arch his back.

"AHhhaaa... that hurts good"

"cum on"

Naruto couldnt stop himself and he came on anko's chest she just smiled and licked it off. 

"is that the best you have naruto-chan i guess ill have to show you how it is done"

anko pulled the evil thing off of naruto and inserted it into herself. 

"AAHHH OOOHH" yelped anko

"is it good"

anko gave naruto an answer by pushing waist over his mouth and squirting into it. 

"Drink it naruto-chan"

naruto drank it

"was it good?"

"hai anko-sama"

"do you want more"

"Please!"

after naruto had seconds anko untied him and layed down next to him. she pulled a blanket out of her pack and put it over her and naruto so that they could rest there enjoying the silence

*Control room*

un known to naruto(anko did know) kankuro was watching them.

"holy shit that was hott"

"what was?"

"Nothing"

kankuro cursed himself _'fuck i forgot to turn off the radio'_

temari was wondering what kankuro had seen_'Oh My God i bet it was naruto and anko... he said they did it even in broad daylight and what if they didnt know he was watching from the control room... i want to see that tape.'_




_________________________
end of part 2 of the chunin exams hope you guys liked it


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 21, 2007)

hope you guys enjoyed that... naruto having a sex break... yeah right anyways see yal


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 21, 2007)

only 44 more posts until i can go to bath house woot.(not spam it is part of thread)


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 21, 2007)

Kankuro's a perv.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 21, 2007)

Good one, that was really good.  Loved the part with the exam.


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2007)

MEEP AWSOME MEEPO!


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Jan 21, 2007)

pretty good, you could add in some more erotic responses [shivers,growls etc]. If you need any ideas theres and author on ff.net and adultff.net "demon god of chaos" who writes tons of lemons including a fair few naruanko's.


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Jan 21, 2007)

Forgot to mention, another good way to improve is to focus on description e.g. on top of a rock there was a dog.
on top of the worn boulder there was a silver dog with a scar on one of it's dark eyes, it resembled a wolf in some ways.
Not saying it's a good example it's just an illustraion of what I mean.
Also you should try to get as many of the senses in your descriptive writing when you can, I know this post isn't supposed to be serious or anything afterall it's het, just hoping to give a little advice incase you want to improve.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 21, 2007)

lol i started out making some discriptions but people just read this for the sexy humor now... it was supposed to be serious to start with... oh well the readers wright the story... anyways im going to tell you what naruto's treat from anko is going to be

yup you guessed it a three(maby four)some

and you guys get to choose who it is with!!!!

ok this is how it is going to work.
pick your favorite konochi(sorry chicks no gayness in this) from konha or suna
and rank them 1st 2nd and 3rd 

the one who gets the most votes wins... in the event of a tie it will be a foursome... i dont want to deprive you guys of hott crazy love.

anyways  hope you guys vote or i will give you nasty supprise (anko will dump naruto and fan fic will end)


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 21, 2007)

ok im going to take a break... actualy i need the information from the servay... 

FIRST 3 POSTS COUNT DOUBLE

ok in the event of a three way tie... like that is even posible

i will decide who the 2 lucky girls are


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 21, 2007)

Sakura, Ino, and Hinata


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 21, 2007)

Sakura, Kurenai/Temari


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 21, 2007)

lol ok update so far

sakura is in the lead (damn you sakunaru fans) wow i am supprised temari only got placed 3rd so far... that is just weird (sorry gotd i counted kurenai as 2nd and temari as 3rd)

i thought i set it up so temari would atleast be considered... oh well you guys are the fans.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 21, 2007)

Where's Ino in ranking?

1,000th post!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 21, 2007)

ok time to throw my own two cence in 

ok first, Kurenai
second, Temari
Third, TenTen 

(ill give you two guess' where i got that list (spoiler alert look up or down))


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 21, 2007)

lets see current rankings

Sakura 2 people

Temari 2

Kurenai 2

ino(gotd your vote didnt count you had 4 people) 1

hinata 1

tenten 1


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 21, 2007)

if you guys ever want to read my fan fic without cringing do not read this
Eh... My Anko/Naru/Hina Series Ending fic ... it is just wrong


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 21, 2007)

ok guys after i finish up this im going to wright a naruto and female bijuu... long way off though... actualy im going to end this after the chunin exams... i think


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 21, 2007)

NO YOU WILL NOT ! PREPEARE TO DIEEE! *Kills Eoph Dono* DIIIIE *Stabs* and i vote:

Kurenai
Temari
i dont like anyoone els :S xept Anko but shes already in.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 22, 2007)

ok lol new update (forgot that first 3 posts count double)

kurenai 5

Temari 5

Sakura 4

Ino 2

TenTen2

Hinata 2


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2007)

Btw if Anko dumps Naruto .. greeeh your TOTALLY DEAAD ! FOO! .. prepare to die or make it end with something happy .. not unlucky -.-


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 22, 2007)

Dont worry lol that was just insentive to get more people to vote... anko wont dump naruto when she prommised to be with him forever... (see first chapter... the one befor you guys made me make it beyond dirty)


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 22, 2007)

♥Drain/Neno♥ said:


> NO YOU WILL NOT ! PREPEARE TO DIEEE! *Kills Eoph Dono* DIIIIE *Stabs* and i vote:
> 
> Kurenai
> Temari
> i dont like anyoone els :S xept Anko but shes already in.



crazy swedish fans... maby i should stop wrighting this fic befor i get killed 

*gets attacked from behind by hentai crazed fan*

"OK OK I GIVE UP ILL KEEP POSTING"


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 22, 2007)

i have to get as many posts as posible out today so i can go into the bathouse soon...

SUPER SPAM JUTSU


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 22, 2007)

Pls be patient and make sure you post everonce in a while to keep this thread from going to the back


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah only 25 more posts until bathouse i need to do some 'reaserch' for the rest of this fan fic


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 22, 2007)

Eoph_dono said:


> crazy swedish fans... maby i should stop wrighting this fic befor i get killed
> 
> *gets attacked from behind by hentai crazed fan*
> 
> "OK OK I GIVE UP ILL KEEP POSTING"



*doesnt stab* good choice ... but anyways its another thing if it has a good end sometime but not this fast :S i mean it cant go on forever ;S


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 22, 2007)

your lucky i dont use my mad hentai wrighting skills to throw you off of your gaurd and i will destroy you with my big sharp pointy teeth


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Jan 22, 2007)

You forgot to mention unleashing bunnies, with fluffy ears and pointy teeth!


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Jan 22, 2007)

i vote sakura it'll be funny


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Jan 22, 2007)

1 Temari
2 Kurenai
3 dare I say this but Ino lol!


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Jan 22, 2007)

I vote 1. shizune 2.kurenai 3.tsunade [would vote anko as 1 but already in]


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 23, 2007)

posting from psp 
gtg befor i am caoght


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

final desision:

kurenai 7

Temari 6

Sakura 5

Ino 3

TenTen2

shizune 1

Tsunade 1

and the winer is kurenai with 7 votes second place is Temari with 6 followed by sakura with 5, 

congradulations if you voted for kruenai, temari or sakura because they are the winners/forced participents, forgot about Tsunade that would have been funy... oh well ill update asap 

Hinata 2


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2007)

That isnt right isnt it gonna be like Temari Kurenai and ANKO i mean anko is his girlfriend and then naruto ..


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

*chapter 6 part 1*

ok chapter 6 (funtime in suna)


*Spoiler*: __ 




"UGGG still four days to go"

"oh dont worry about it naruto-kun"

naruto, who had finished the exam early, was bored out of his mind (for newyorkers who have to take the regents you know what im talking about(fucking 3hr test for 39 problems)) even anko couldnt brighten the mood because she was getting bored too (she isnt used to having one guy). 

"you two look bored."

"why are you here?"

temari had walked in after watching the tapes from yesterday. for some strange reason she couldnt look away from them, they looked so... happy, enjoying everything they did to eachother they looked as if they... she couldnt descibed what it would feel like because she was still a virgin.

(flashback)
 after she took her morning shower she looked at her body in a full lenght mirror

_'i look as good as her... why am i still a virgin? i want to be filled with love! i want te experience what it is like! i need to know!'_

(retuning to present)

"anko-san offered me somthing the other day and i came here to accept, oh by the way i turned off the camera's to this room."

"CAMERAS???!!! YOU GUYS VIDIOTAPED ME??? WTF!"

"Calm down i destroyed the tapes... when i finished with them"

"NANI??!!! YOU WATCHED!!"

"i was just checking up on you... making sure you were comfterable, i saw that you were VERY comfterable so i deleted the tapes."

"temari-chan it dosnt take an hr to delete tapes."

"Umm... anko-san i didnt mean to watch them for that long... it was just... gomen...(i think that is 'im sorry')"

"dont worry about it! in fact if you want you can join us, here is your present naruto-sama!"

"NANI??!!"

"oh come on enjoy it, when are you going to get another chance like this?" anko stated, then to herself_'in konha when i pull a few favors'_

"anko-san are you sure? i dont want to um... *blush* intrude on your fun"

"its all up to naruto-kun"

"wellidontknowwhateveryouwant..."

"um... arigato naruto-kun"

"dont mention it datebayo"

"sowhatshouldIdo?"

"you two are so funny! so embaresed at everything! just leave every thing to me."

"well anko-chan you are the expert"

"you have no idea" said anko as she walked towards the two youg ninja "ok lets get started"

anko walked passed naruto and reached for the least experienced in the group. "ok lets start you off" she reached for temari's fan "no need for weapons on your first run" she pulled away temari's fan and threw it across the room. she then reached around temari's neck and pulled off her suna forehead protecter (why do so few people whear them on their head?) and let it fall to the ground. she moved her hands down to temari's back and untied her shirt letting the lacing's slip off and the shirt fall to the ground, exposing her breasts to the warm, dry desert air, causing her to breath in deeply, lifting her breasts higher and separating them.

"mmmm..."

anko then motioned for naruto to come over and bent over unbuttoning temari's pants. temari was starting to get nerviose until naruto took off his pants too. 

"thats going into me?"

"hard to belive it fits right?" anko said while taking off her cloths and grabbing a blanket. "now we have to make it bigger"

"bigger?"

"you'll see" anko said and with that she wraped her arms around temari and forced her toung down tamari's throat. Temari's eyes widened and then closed, she wraped her toung around anko's and the fell over onto the blanket. anko moved down Temari's back and grabed her ass, squezzing it hard and pushing her finger's into her rectum. Temari purred and sqeeked she was in slight pain but it was good. 

"do you like it?"

"ohhh"

"naruto-kun it is almost your turn"

naruto was sitting on the blanket jacking off he was happy and was no longer bored. anko pulled away from temari and turned aruond and pushed her face into temari's warm cherry. anko licked into temari and then motioned naruto over.

"she is all warmed up for you"

"thank you anko-chan"

"dont go i need it!!"temari cryed until naruto came over 

"are you hungry?"

"GIMMI"

naruto moved over to temari and she lunged at his waist. pulling him into her mouth, she began sucking and licking trying to get his juces into her. naruto was amazed at how she just jumped at him, she was very hungy. after she drank all she could she pulled away and layed down on the blanket and spread her legs. 

"come and get it"

"you asked for it"

naruto pushed himself into temari hard, 

"AHHHAAAA IT HURTS"

temari was amazed at how much it hurt, she could fell herself streaching and her virginity getting cut away with this full foot knife. naruto pulled out and put his hands on her breasts then lunged again

"OhHHoo"

this time it hurt a little less but it still hurt, after three times the hurt started going away and was replaced by a dull pain and soreness. eventualy it was replaced with sure pleasure, naruto went in one last time and filled her with his seed. she was full of pleasure and she came on naruto who licked it up.

"thank you naruto" she fell asleep in the middle of the day

anko rolled her over and took her place, "my turn"

naruto moaned and fell onto anko pushing himself into her and sending electricity up her spine. "ohh that is good" but naruto was already asleep. 

"that is what i get for sharing with somone new."

anko rolled naruto over and got ontop of him, when she felt herself about to orgazim she rolled off and onto temari and came on her. she wraped her arms around both of her young 'playmate's' and pulled their tiered and naked body's close to her



_____________________________
not the best chapter but hey kurenai is comming (<lol) next
hoped you like the virgin's experience.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

anko will be part of all three


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2007)

lol niice but anyways WHO THE HECK WOULD VOTE FOR SAKURA ??? REEEEH


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

well... aparently gftd and NF1000 a bunch of people are narusaku fan's but no mater how hard we try naruhina and naruanyonebutsakura


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

sweet 10 posts until BH


----------



## Kyon (Jan 26, 2007)

Go NaruIno. That's always great for a few laughs.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

naruino *shudders* actualy blonde on blonde action... i hate blond guys they just piss me off... blonde chickes on the otherhand... usualy piss me off to but hey are hot... i preffer black or brown haired chicks though, they usualy have somthing in the head as well as on it! 

Asian chicks.... somtimes hott somtimes nott anyways i dont have any idea what this has to do with the ff but i figure it needed to be said.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 26, 2007)

I agree, blondes are sometimes stupid.  I know a few people like that.  I prefer redheads myself and asians.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

i am getting bored with this ff. it is all hentai and nothing serious. 

im thinking of starting the one where he is with a female biiju...

this is getting annoying.

sorry drain/neno but i am just getting bored with this


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

redheads are somewhat annoying too but they are usualy very agressive (like they have a fire on their head or somthing)

asians are like a bowl of nuts some are exelent while others taste like crap and suck to hard... ignore last comment...

white chicks are usualy either retarted of just plain annoying so i dont bother with them


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

maby i should start a countdown until bath house... oh wait i do have one TWO TO GO


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 26, 2007)

Well then i'll give you an excuse to post another.

YOU RULE!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

ONEHUNDRED POSTS TIME FOR FAN FIC REASERCH YEAH!!!!! naw unless i get 10 posts asking me to keep going(from different people drain/neno) im going to end it at the end of chunin exams


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 26, 2007)

I would like you to finish it.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

ok that is one... btw where is the bath house lol i need to do reserch for kurenaixnarutoxsakuraxanko fourway to finish the series (unless i get 8 posts(i know drain/neno will post once he reads so i already counted his post))


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

you know what? i think i will wright the other fan fic i have been wanting to right but will keep this one going as long as there is intrest


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2007)

WRITE OR DIE!!!! ... man well if you make another fic ill read that one two but atleast give this one a decsent ending or die ... :S


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

lol ok i will but from now on im only updating once a day instead of my usual 2 or three times


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 26, 2007)

Awesome chapter, believe it.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

belive it? Dattebayo!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 26, 2007)

Does Dattebayo mean believe it?


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

lol no it is japanese slang for: y'know? but most people dont bother translating it so many people belive it is just made up by naruto.

BELIVE IT!!!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh, so thats what Dattebayo means.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 26, 2007)

yup (as far as my japanese freinds tell me) im positive that is what it means btw you should read my latest fanfic (second link in sig) im going to be working on that more than this


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 28, 2007)

*Chapter 6 part 2*

only update im going to do for a while im sort of stuck here i dont realy like this fan fic but ill keep posting segments ever once in a while


*Spoiler*: __ 




Temari woke up with one of anko's arms wraped around her. she slowly remembered the last night... it discusded her... or did it? she found that the more she remembered, the more she was proud. she had just taken in probobly the longest cock in konha. 

"anko-san are you awake?"

"i am now... you need punishment."

"punishment?" Temari was confused, why did "ohaa" anko had roled over and begain inserting her fingers into Temari

"is it nice?"

"p-please i-i just wanted last nigh!"

"Temari-nichan are you- WHAT THE FUCK!!!"

kankura had walked in on them, when he saw what was going on he almost fainted. 

"WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU DOING TO MY SISTER!!"

anko grabed naruto and ran 

"We will see you in a month!"

Anko and Jumped out of the window with Naruto after grabing thier packs. she carried him almost all the way to konha, fearing an attack from kankuro or worse Gaara.




_________________________
that wraps up the suna part going to konha next time


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2007)

Lol Funny :S


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Jan 28, 2007)

hey whats the name of the new one gonna be just curious


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 28, 2007)

I can see Anko being like that.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 28, 2007)

lol oh the name of the new one... i didnt name it! anyways the link in in my sig. the threads name is My first seriouse fanfic(sorry hentai fans) narutoxfemalebiiju 

hope you find it squintz lol maby you should change your name to Itachi lol (means weasle)


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Jan 30, 2007)

bumping to keep it out there


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 30, 2007)

dont go bumbing it!!! let it die until i update it! dont want people getting there hopes up


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 30, 2007)

Maybe we can do it once in a while?


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 31, 2007)

lol... ok fine if you all are good i will update this soon... (I COMMAND YOU TO START A FAN CLUB IN MY HONOR!!! (jk))


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 31, 2007)

We'll do it after you finished at least one of your fics.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 31, 2007)

*chapter 6 part 3*


*Spoiler*: __ 




"Anko-chan where are we?" Naruto had woken up in Anko's arms

"oh good you are awake! i was afraid of having to finish this all by myself" Anko was sitting ontop of him mastrabating.

"GAHHH" Naruto turned away, he wasnt in the mood. "wait where is Temari?"

"OH... we had to split Kankuro walked in on me and Temari... mostly me, enjoying eachothers company"

"were you Rapeing her?"

"Only a little..."

"DAMN YOU!!! I HAVE TO GO BACK FOR THE REST OF THE CHUNIN EXAMS!!!"

"oh im sure Temari will work it out."

____Suna, Gaara's Office____

"THEY WHAT TO YOU!!!" Gaara was showing alot more emotion then usual

"um... well with Naruto it was well, I wanted to with Naruto and Anko the first-"

"DO YOU KNOW WHAT YOU DID!!! You just had sex with the NEXT HOKAGE OF KONHA!!!" Gaara was pissed "DO YOU KNOW HOWMUCH WEEKNESS YOU SHOWED!!!!"

"um... i didn't know he was the Hokage!" Temari was scared of Gaara 

Gaara calmed a little"he isn't... but we are Konha's ally's so i WAS going to ask for him but now i am reconsidering!"

"I dont want you to do that! I was GLAD I got to experience that with Naruto... and only regret that anko was there a little bit."

"fine... but I am going to request that Anko and Naruto be kept FAR from here for a the remainder of the month, and !" Gaara was still upset but only at anko

____Back With Naruto and Anko____

"Come on Naruto-SAMA! i want to get a release! Pleeeease!"

"NO!" 

Anko was desparate for Naruto's seed, she needed it in her!

"fine then! naruto-chan!"

"THATS IT time to be punished further!" Anko licked her lips now naruto was going to punish her. "no sex with you for two days!" Anko almost commited suicide.

"th-th-thats not Fair!"

"who said life was fair! that is what you get for insulting me! oh and by the way" Naruto pulled out a purple pickle(yup) "I got rid of all of these" Naruto threw it into the fire

"NOOOO MR.FUN FUN!!!" Anko broke down into tears at the sign of her favorite toy burning in the fire. Naruto started to feel sad, he didnt want to make anko cry...

"Ok ok... take what you want." Naruto layed back "im going to sleep... take what you want but put my pants back on when you finish." Naruto pulled off his pants and started to go back to sleep.

"I'll make you pay for hurting Mr. Fun Fun!" Anko jumped ontop of Naruto and got to work she was thirsty and Naruto was the only one who could satisfy this thirst



_________________
there you go sort of funny... poor mr.fun fun


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 31, 2007)

lol didnt you see the jk? i dont realy want a fan club it would be to troublesome... i would have to update both fanfics and pretend to care about other people's opinions on my hentai fic... oh well hope the update was funny

MR FUN FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Jan 31, 2007)

LOL, Anko's in trouble when Gaara catches up with her.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Jan 31, 2007)

naw... Gaara isnt chasing them, and he needs Anko Alive for now

   (\_/)
   (0.o)
   (> <)
   ()  () SUPER BUNNY!!!! NOOOOOOO MR FUN FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HE WAS TO YOUNG AND PURPLE TO DIE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2007)

Lol Good One XD


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 1, 2007)

what no comment on the mr fun fun? this is interesting


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 1, 2007)

" NO MR.FUNFUN!!!" that is hilarious.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 1, 2007)

.Uchiha.Itachi. said:


> " NO MR.FUNFUN!!!" that is hilarious.



THANK YOU! finaly somone understands humor! what isnt funny about a dildo named Mr. Fun Fun? Anko having named a dildo? that is just so funny!


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Feb 1, 2007)

*lollollollollollollollol*

oh my god thats hillarious go Mr. fun fun do your stuff


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 1, 2007)

narutofreak1000 said:


> omg that was hillarious go Mr. fun fun do your stuff



i didnt think it was posible to sqrew up a joke about a dildo named mr fun fun but then again... pls delete one of the double posts


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Feb 1, 2007)

*not what u think*

no it was a joke added to a joke to  make a new joke, get all that eh?


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 1, 2007)

.


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Feb 1, 2007)

*clearing it up*

sry, i was reffering to quote from above me thought it was apparent anyway... hope that clears it up


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 2, 2007)

DELETE YOUR DOUBLE POST ALREADY!!!!!!!!!!!

oh and you dont need to go advanced for all your posts and even if you do you dont need to add a title

Also to anyone who hast read my explanation of why i am always picking on Narutofreak... I dont realy have an answer i just have been doing it for as long as i can remember and have no plans to stop... Hope that clears everything up


----------



## .Uchiha.Itachi. (Feb 4, 2007)

update already!!!*pulls out head cleaver* or you take a little trip down to the portable guillotine!!!!(just kidding but seriously update soon)!!!!


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 4, 2007)

sorry... I don't update this one much...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 4, 2007)

Dude, come on. Update already. If you don't, I'll go Kyuubi on your ass. JK


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 5, 2007)

ugg fine one sec i will do quick update!

*Spoiler*: __ 




Naruto woke up, his cock was so sore that he thought it would fall off.

"Anko-chan what did you do!" Naruto woke up to see she was sleeping, sitting on him.

"whaa oh yeah i punished you good!" Anko pulled herself off of him and a little dried blood fell off of his manhood.

"Oh my god! how the hell could you do that to me! while i was sleeping! Jesus you rubbed me raw!" Naruto's eyes widened in Horror.

"wow you healed fast! lemme clean you off." Anko began licking Naruto

"get off of me you freak!" Naruto pushed Anko's head away. "how could you do that to me while I was sleeping!"

Anko sobbed out"_sniff_ You destroyed Mr. fun fun! and you wouldn't have sex with me!! you made me feel bad! so i punished you, you would do the same to me" Anko stopped crying and looked up at Naruto."... i hope you would at least" Anko crawled back over to Naruto.

"Stay away from me! I'm still mad at you!" Naruto turned away in disgust

"come on Naruto-sama!!! Make me pay for hurting you!" Anko jumped at Naruto.

"No!" Naruto put up his foot defending himself from the sex crazed Anko. "Thats it! if you dont stop Im going to report you to Tsunade!" 

"You don't have to do that! I wont bother you until you stop being angry at me" Anko twirled her finger in her hair "I will just stay out here until it is time to train you..." Naruto noded and started to head to Konha, glad to be away from the crazy Anko... for a while


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 5, 2007)

Meepo weirdo what the heck did she doo ?


----------



## Vencet (Feb 5, 2007)

wow that was insane the last chapter was weird how could anko do that to him and mr. funfun thst hillarious


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 5, 2007)

she raped him raw!! with her ass!!! shoved it so hard it bleed it bleed!!!

poor Naruto...


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 5, 2007)

OWWW. That had to hurt.


----------



## aznlilboisog (Feb 6, 2007)

nice fanfic say naruto91 ever think of minimizing ur sig? just saying xD wee bit big on the naruto there   and i have a question why are there so many fanfics about narusasu? its kinda creeeeepyy i mean i dont mind the guy gay stuff its just creepy and theres not many lesbian fanfics its kinda wierd thats all


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 6, 2007)

um there is some sort of narusasu festival thingy...


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah way too much of it. Look on any fanfic site and 90% of the ff's will be narusasu.
What I wonder is there seriously that many fangirls or are some of them blokes!? 
I read the beggining f one by accident- it didn't specify what the pairing was or that it was yaoi otherwise trust me I wouldn't have looked hehe.
It went something like this "Sasuke "I'm almost out of chakra, looks like he is too" Naruto "I love you" (Insert anal here"


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 6, 2007)

wtf? damn fan girls and the sasunaru festival!!! why do they do that?!!! ruin a perfectly good fan fic! : i know im going to get neg rep from some of my female fans for this


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Feb 6, 2007)

What female fans? I'm pretty sure that 99% of people who have read this are male lol. I always take ages to make replies... ohhh well.


----------



## Eoph_dono (Feb 6, 2007)

um my e-wife is a girl! and she is a fan!

by the way i'm not going to be able to update I'm on my e-honeymoon!


----------



## Codi Kenhai (Feb 6, 2007)

Damnit. I was wantin to read what happened next.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 7, 2007)

Indeed .. and how the heck can you be E-MARRIED !?!?


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Feb 7, 2007)

Thats what the hell i'm wondering about. Perhaps you send a picture of a ring and she sends back a pic of a ring on a finger? How do you E-kiss  ?


----------



## aznlilboisog (Feb 7, 2007)

congrats??


----------



## narutofreak1000 (Feb 7, 2007)

ok chap i sorta wanna see exams though


----------



## Z3RO (Feb 14, 2007)

I cant tell that towards the end....



You just wanted to write something to keep us interested.



Not a bad Fan Fic in my opinion. until every chapter had sex in it -_-.


I liked it.



First Post FTW!


----------



## Eoph_dono (Mar 5, 2007)

ok guys... I am E-married now so I am discontinuing this fan fic and devoting my time to the other one... sorry to those who came here thinking i finaly updated... I bet I am going to get neg rep for this but WE...

wow my first abandonment of a fan fic...


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 5, 2007)

Good job .. this one sux anyway  no good story.


----------



## Vencet (Mar 6, 2007)

give me the link to ur new one ill defenetly read


----------



## Eoph_dono (Apr 9, 2007)

sorry... I just cant resist reserecting this fic for easter lol...

im not ever updating this just want to know...

How many     s actualy read this?

If you are female and enjoyed this (in anyway... if you          ed to it send me the pics!(sorry hunny cant resist...)) just post a comment (oh quick word... If you are a guy and          ed to this... dont send me the pics... pls... have some decency will you...)


----------



## Dragonus-BB- (Apr 22, 2007)

I do, I think quite a few people would read it IF they knew you were going to update it. Though according to the date it's been over a fortnight since you said you were going to, so I'm probably speaking into a vacuum... Echooo Echoo.. Ohh wait there aren't echoe's in space *sweatdrop*


----------

